# New Phantom Harbor Episode is HERE!



## pahvog (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey Halloween Hooligans!

It is March and what could be better than to ring spring in with a NEW Phantom Harbor episode?! Although I like folks to check it out at Welcome To Phantom Harbor - Click Link at the Bottom, the truth is that it looks FANTASTIC here at vimeo:
Phantom Harbor: "A Cry From Captain Keller" on Vimeo

Please check it out and spread the word. Send in photos of your monsters and the Cap'n will post them in the gallery section of the site, OR who knows? Maybe even feature them on the show!

Thanks my Frightening Friends!

Shannon Shea


----------

